
GM to Kill Chevrolet Volt, Cruze, Impala Passenger Cars - devy
https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2018/11/26/gm-general-motors-chevrolet-volt-cruze-impala/2114114002/
======
ocdtrekkie
This is particularly interesting in light that Ford announced the same just
back in May: [https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2018/04/26/605971051...](https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2018/04/26/605971051/ford-to-phase-out-traditional-ford-sedans-such-as-
fusion-and-taurus-in-the-u-s)

